# Graco nautilus vs turbo booster



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm having trouble deciding. My daughter is 6 on Sunday, 4 feet tall and @ 45 lbs. We need her Radian 65 for the babe who is outgrowing his snugride. I'm torn between getting her a nautilus or a turbobooster for her next seat. She would be just above the next to last shoulder strap on the nautilus which would give her what, maybe a year before she outgrows the harness heightwise? Is it worth the $100+ price difference to keep her in a harness? WWYD?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Is she mature enough to sit correctly in a seatbelt every time for the whole ride? And not fall asleep?

If so, she should be okay in a booster at that age.

-Angela


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

My 6 1/2 year old is in the nautilus, she is 47 inches and about 45 pounds. I got it for her 2 months before her 6th birthday (she had been in a HBB) She loves it, her dad refuses to put her in anything other than a LBB (and that is even a fight, I ound out that she has ridden on the lap o his iance's 15 year old sister at times) She says she feels super safe, loves that she can cross her legs, loves the hidey holes for her treasures, and really likes that she can sleep in it without falling over


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Is she mature enough to sit correctly in a seatbelt every time for the whole ride? And not fall asleep?

If so, she should be okay in a booster at that age.

-Angela

I think she would be able to sit straight. She's never been in a booster before, though, so I can't say for sure. Sleeping isn't an issue. I can't remember the last time she fell asleep while in the car. We mostly only drive within half an hour of home so we're rarely in the car for long.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyto3girls* 
My 6 1/2 year old is in the nautilus, she is 47 inches and about 45 pounds. I got it for her 2 months before her 6th birthday (she had been in a HBB) She loves it, her dad refuses to put her in anything other than a LBB (and that is even a fight, I ound out that she has ridden on the lap o his iance's 15 year old sister at times) She says she feels super safe, loves that she can cross her legs, loves the hidey holes for her treasures, and really likes that she can sleep in it without falling over









This is part of my problem. DD reeeeeally wants to switch to the booster. Plus she's already a smidge over 4 feet tall at 48.5 inches. DP is pushing for the HBB, too, but he's mostly looking at it from the money standpoint.


----------



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

Don't know if this will make a difference...but...I've spied Nautilus' for $125 w/free shipping on the web.


----------



## Kaitnbugsmom (Dec 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soxthecatrules* 
Don't know if this will make a difference...but...I've spied Nautilus' for $125 w/free shipping on the web.

where? My 3 year old's scerena was destroyed in a wreck a couple weeks ago and we found out shortly after that she's over the weight limit {only by a pound or two but still} I want a nautilus for her but at the $180 walmart and other local stores want for it, it's going to be ages before it's doable


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

My son just turned 6 and moved to a booster. I feel totally fine with him being in a booster now. My oldest dd moved to a booster at age 6 as well. I think that by 6 if your child is typically developing that there is no reason not to go to a booster.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

And fwiw, sleeping in a booster isn't always a huge issue. If while sleeping the seatbelt doesn't stay positioned then it's a problem. My ds1 can fall asleep in his TB and the seatbelt stays in place, his head stays back, etc, so it's not an issue for us. But it's going to depend on the kid and the booster.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I am comfortable with my 6 yo in a booster, but then I'm fairly certain he would be too tall for the Nautilus -- or close to it.


----------



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

You can find the $125 Nautilus at www.sslwarehouse.com

I must add a disclaimer that I personally have NEVER ordered anything from them. Don't know about customer service or how fast the shipping is. The only thing I'm wondering is if a lot of their stuff is perhaps last years models? If you are not comfortable with them I regularly see the seat on Amazon in the $140-$150 range. Today its $145. I would NEVER buy this seat for the $180 they ask for in the store. Its probably worth that but why pay retail if you don't have to!


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
And fwiw, sleeping in a booster isn't always a huge issue. If while sleeping the seatbelt doesn't stay positioned then it's a problem. My ds1 can fall asleep in his TB and the seatbelt stays in place, his head stays back, etc, so it's not an issue for us. But it's going to depend on the kid and the booster.

Yeah, I don't get this either. My 4.5 year old is in a HBB and on long trips (like overnight) she falls asleep in it, but the belt stays just where it is supposed to.

Does this mean that adults should also never sleep in the car?


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaitnbugsmom* 
where? My 3 year old's scerena was destroyed in a wreck a couple weeks ago and we found out shortly after that she's over the weight limit {only by a pound or two but still} I want a nautilus for her but at the $180 walmart and other local stores want for it, it's going to be ages before it's doable

Amazon has dropped that low on the Nautilus before. Right now it's $145 and free shipping.

I expect that Amazon should drop it back to about $125 at the end of July, which is the end of the Graco "model year"--that's when we've always purchased our Graco products. They go anywhere from 30%-50% off in late July.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ani'smommy* 
Yeah, I don't get this either. My 4.5 year old is in a HBB and on long trips (like overnight) she falls asleep in it, but the belt stays just where it is supposed to.

Does this mean that adults should also never sleep in the car?

Just depends on the kid and the seat. Some kids stay in position asleep, some don't.

-Angela


----------



## bigteamug (Sep 29, 2008)

Recaro Vivos are on sale now, I think at JCPenny's and BRU for around $59. I think it's a better booster than the turbobooster, esp if you look for discount codes (I think there is a 20% one at BRU, not sure if it is still good) and JCP has free ship codes usually, it wouldn't be much more than a turbo. They are a little older on the DOM, but at that price, having it for five years is still an ok deal. If it were me, this is the one I would look at. Just my $.02. Oh, and they come in pink, if that matters.

Too bad the new Britax Parkway booster isn't out as an option. supposed to be later this summer.

For a kid new to boosters, there is always the "locking the seatbelt" thing - make it lock after you fasten them in, to help them learn not to lean out of the shoulder belt.


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigteamug* 
Recaro Vivos are on sale now, I think at JCPenny's and BRU for around $59. I think it's a better booster than the turbobooster, esp if you look for discount codes (I think there is a 20% one at BRU, not sure if it is still good) and JCP has free ship codes usually, it wouldn't be much more than a turbo. They are a little older on the DOM, but at that price, having it for five years is still an ok deal. If it were me, this is the one I would look at. Just my $.02. Oh, and they come in pink, if that matters.

Too bad the new Britax Parkway booster isn't out as an option. supposed to be later this summer.

For a kid new to boosters, there is always the "locking the seatbelt" thing - make it lock after you fasten them in, to help them learn not to lean out of the shoulder belt.

i'LL CHECK THAT ONE OUT. Sorry. I do need it to fit 3 across in our jetta so I need to find one IRL to try out before we buy. It looks like it'd be narrow enough, though.

ETA I'm seeing conflicting measurements on it. Some sites are saying 16.5 inches and others 18.5. I doubt she'd be able to buckle herself in if it's 18.5. Hmmm.

And pink does matter! lol I promised her she'd get a pink seat. She's lobbying hard for the TB because it's pink with butterflies.


----------



## bigteamug (Sep 29, 2008)

All the info I could find said 16.5 - including hip monkey (which said the foot was 16.5, the rest doesn't look any wider.....)

Albeebaby has them for 59.99, and I think the shipping is 4.95. I haven't ordered from them, but unless you have a really good coupon for somewhere else, this seems as good as any other deal...BRU's shipping is $$$. And Penny's has sales tax most places....I'm curious to hear what you end up with. We're doing the booster debate, too - though my DD still fits in her radian, little sister lusts after it, doesn't like her BLVD.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

The vivos that are shipping from Penny's have a DOM of Fall/Winter 2007. Just so you know. They have a 6 year expiration. And you can get free shipping if you use code shop49.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I would be fine with a HBB. My DD is 5 1/2 and if I was buying another seat right now, I would be looking at a good HBB, like a Sunshine Kids Monteray. I really want to get the new high back Clek booster this summer! But I'm struggling with that much $$ on a booster that we don't need. DD is still fine, and harnessed, in a Regent and an Apex. I am starting to get the peer pressure from DD about wanting a booster. It's less for me about safety, as she is wonderful about sitting still, as it is about using what we have. FWIW, the TurboBoosters usually fit smaller kids pretty well. My DD is in a TurboBooster (because it's pink!) in her Grandpa's car and it fits perfectly. I fit alot of kids in alot of boosters, and I really do like the fit of the Turbo's. I'm glad they are such a popular choice!


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My 6 yr. old is about the same size and he's usually harnessed in a Britax Husky, but he also has a booster for his dad's car and carpooling and I wouldn't buy a harnessed seat for him at this point.


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

We ended up with a Turbobooster. Mostly because my mom took dd shopping for her birthday and they came home with it. We're 2 days in and I HATE it. It would be fine if we didn't have them 3 across in a jetta, I'm sure, but because we are it's PITA. I'm now lobbying hard for a minivan.


----------

